# GIMP 2.0 is out there!



## Giaguara (Mar 25, 2004)

GIMP 2.0 is out there, released! 

http://gimp.org/

and the new features (8 pages) ... anyone tried yet?


----------



## heathpitts (Mar 26, 2004)

i have tried it. Much of the same seems like to me. I still hate to have to click once on the different palettes befor i can select a brush or something else in the tools. For instance, if I am working on an image and i want to select the text tool, I have to click once on the palette to select it iguess then again to press the button. Is there anyway around this under apple's X11?


----------



## LordCoven (Mar 26, 2004)

I've tried to run the Gimp.app from http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/
under 10.2 ... but to no avail. Still - my copy of 10.3 is under way, so hopefully it'll work under that.
C


----------



## heathpitts (Mar 26, 2004)

is the x11.app installed on your system? Gimp will run under 10.2


----------



## LordCoven (Mar 26, 2004)

Yup - got the Apple X11.app ... I know that Gimp will run per sè ... but I'm specifically trying to run Gimp.app, which I haven't done before ... it does start up X11.app, but then the Gimp.app crashes. But I don't want to use fink (because of conflicts with some other OSS I've got installed) and I can't be arsed to build Gimp from source on my 10.2 system, because I'll be upgrading to 10.3 over the weekend (i.e. tomorrow with any luck )
C


----------



## heathpitts (Mar 26, 2004)

oh ok. well i have no other ideas besides the normal permission repair, blah, blah, blah. Thankfully after upgrading to 10.3 with journaling I have had to do this rarely.


----------



## Lycander (Apr 2, 2004)

heathpitts said:
			
		

> i have tried it. Much of the same seems like to me. I still hate to have to click once on the different palettes befor i can select a brush or something else in the tools. For instance, if I am working on an image and i want to select the text tool, I have to click once on the palette to select it iguess then again to press the button. Is there anyway around this under apple's X11?


I think the problem is each window that contains the palettes and image doc are sibling windows - meaning only one can have the focus at a time. Had the developers made all the independent windows child-windows of one main window there wouldn't be any of this click-twice problem.


----------



## mdnky (Apr 2, 2004)

Their mirrors are overloaded right now it seems...5 hours for a download of 30mb is just way too long.  Have to wait and go back later this week I guess.

On the plus side it does look like they've made some much needed improvements.


----------



## LordCoven (Apr 3, 2004)

Small update for those as are interested: I've upgraded (nice!) and it now works (nicer!) ... and I must say, that I think the Gimp.app packaging of The Gimp is a great idea! Well done that man! 
C


----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 3, 2004)

I downloaded GIMP 2.0 earlier today but have not installed it yet.  I purchased MacGimp for $20.00 from http://www.macgimp.org/ when it was first released around two or three years ago.  Currently, it's installed on my other hard drive (Mac OS X 10.1.5).


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 4, 2004)

Yeah gimp.app rocks especially because there's no way I can install Photoshop Elements on my iBook, GIMP does the trick just fine...


----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 4, 2004)

Gimp 2.0 "How To" for Mac OS X "Gimp.app".

*How To Increase the Theme Font Size in Gimp 2.0.*

Immediately after installing Gimp 2.0 I noticed that the theme font was too small for me to read comfortably on my 19 inch LCD monitor (1280 x 1024 pixels).  I tried to find a way to increase the theme font and I succeeded!

1. Upon launching Gimp 2.0, there is a window titled "The Gimp"; it has a menu bar with "*File Xtns Help*" across the top of it.
2. Go to the window titled "The Gimp", then click on *File --> Preferences*; a new window will open.  
3. Click on "Interface" and look for the box in the lower right corner of the window labeled "Select Theme".  Notice the "Default" theme has the path "*/Applications/Gimp.app/Contents/Resources/share/gimp/2.0/themes/Default*".  This is the directory you need to navigate to.
4. In the Finder, right-click (control-click) on "Gimp.app" and select "Show Package Contents"; a new window will open.
5. Navigate to the "themes" folder in "*/Applications/Gimp.app/Contents/Resources/share/gimp/2.0/themes/Default*".
6. Select the "Default" folder and duplicate it in the Finder (command-D).
7. Rename the duplicated folder to something like "Default_Lucidia_Grand_12point".
8. Open the "*gtkrc*" file inside the (renamed-duplicated) folder "Default_Lucidia_Grand_12point" in TextEdit and press command-F for "Find".
9. Type "*font*" and press Enter.  Continue to press command-F and Enter/Return until TextEdit locates the text "*font*" associated with the text in the line '*font_name = "lucidia grand 11"*'.
10. Change the point size from "*11*" to "*12*".
11. Press command-F and Enter/Return again and change the next '*font_name = "lucidia grand 11"*' to '*font_name = "lucidia grand 12"*'.
12. Save the file by pressing command-S.
13. Quit the Gimp and restart it.  Go to the window titled "The Gimp", then click *File --> Preferences*, then click on "Interface".  The duplicated "Default" folder named "Default_Lucidia_Grand_12point" should be listed as a Gimp accessible theme.
14. Click on the new theme and the Gimp should adjust the interface, program-wide, for the new font size.  
15. If you need a larger theme font, then create 13-point and 14-point Default folders from the original "Default" folder and make the appropriate adjustments to the "*gtkrc*" file with respect to the lines containing '*font_name = "lucidia grand 11"*'.  You may have to resize some or all of the Gimp windows to read the text.  Note that window sizes and positions in Gimp are saved upon exiting the Gimp, so when you relaunch it again, everything will be exactly where you placed it previously. 

*Another "How To"*: HELP!  I played around with the Preferences in Gimp and some of the original windows are missing and I cannot seem to get them back.  How do I get all of the default Gimp windows back when I launch the Gimp?

1. If the Gimp is running, quit it now.
2. Go to */Users/YourUserName/.gimp-2.0*; this is a hidden directory in your home folder.  In the Finder, press shift-command-G or click on *Go --> Go To Folder...*, type */Users/YourUserName/.gimp-2.0* and press Enter/Return.  A new Finder window will open to the that folder.
3. Locate the file "*sessionrc*" and delete it.
4. Relaunch Gimp, all the original windows and default window positions are restored.  Note that this does NOT affect the currently selected theme.
5. A new "*sessionrc*" is automatically created upon starting Gimp.

Enjoy!  I hope this helps people.  I attribute this hack to my prior Linux PPC 2000 experience and continuing development in understanding Mac OS X.

Gimp 2.0 launches and works surprisingly well on my Blue & White 500MHz G3 (768MB RAM).  Just imagine if OpenOffice worked this smoothly...

Does anyone know where to download additional themes?  I really would like to see Apple allow people to theme Mac OS X similar to Linux, with restrictions of course, like ALWAYS having an every-present "Apple" in the upper left corner of the menu bar.


----------



## andychrist (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks CG that worked like a charm, set font to 14 on first try, now I can actually use this great little app without hurting my nose.


----------



## andychrist (Apr 7, 2004)

Another update, breaks chemistry_geek's little fix but over all the appearance is much improved.  Thank you, Aaron Voisine!

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/14597


----------



## guerrillazoo (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey there--

Try using Quartz Debug

/Developer/Applications/Performance Tools/Quartz Debug.app

and hit Command-U to scale the user interface resolution to the scale you like.  Make sure and uncheck "Restore scale factor to default on quit".  Now, all programs you open will have their menu bar and text scaled to specification (this behaviour remains set even after logout/logon).  Some (like Firefox) will be badly pixellated on higher scale factors (~1.5) but (e.g.) Safari in this case looks fine.  You will need to logout/logon to see the effects in Finder, since this can't be closed/reopened while logged on.  

I found this esp. useful for my mom and dad who were having trouble with the small system fonts (esp. in Menu Bar and system messages).


----------



## fryke (Dec 23, 2006)

In Leopard, this will probably be more prominent. But I'm not sure whether this seriously affects X11 and apps running in X11...? Also, this is a very old thread you've just revived.


----------

